# Sound issues with Kernel 5.0.3

## RayDude

I'm using gentoo sources and was happy to see that everything booted after upgrading from 4.20.11 to 5.0.3, but my audio playback is noisy and distorted.

Has anyone else seen this issue?

I'll reboot back to 4.20.11 for now just to get things working again...

Update: confirmed, going back to 4.20.11 fixed the audio issue.

----------

## braz2kuk

Just to confirm i had issues today with 5.0.3 went to 5.0.4 and all was fine.

----------

## NTU

Are you guys using pulseaudio ALSA or what?

https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/diff/?id=v5.0.4&id2=v5.0.3&dt=2

Only 2 sound drivers were modified and I highly doubt one of you had either one of them.

----------

## RayDude

It's pulseaudio and it seems to be fixed with 5.0.6 as I just tried it today on another machine. I'll try the original failed machine in a few minutes...

----------

## RayDude

Update:

I had the same problem with 5.06 this morning. I restarted alsa and pulse the problem cleared up...

----------

## avx

Didn't have this problem on 5.0.6, just updated to 5.1.0 and now have audio distortion(HDMI via nvidia card). Gonna rebuild all related stuff.

----------

## RayDude

Once in a while, after boot up, audio is unsynchronized between software and hardware.

If I stop pulseaudio, and then restart it, it starts working properly again...

I'm running 5.1.3 right now.

----------

## avx

On 5.2.1 now, still happening. Killing pulse and restarting doesn't help.

----------

